# 2013 Yamaha 550 Grizzly Snow Blade selection



## omahaben (Aug 14, 2015)

I currently use a compact tractor to move snow around my place and a few properties adjacent to me. I just use the 72" rear blade. In the past we used a large lawn tractor with a 48" blade. It worked ok.

I am thinking about selling the tractor and getting a 60" or 72" blade for my grizzly 550. I would put chains on it and possibly some weight. 

The main drive I do it 10' wide and 300 feet long. The other part is probably 40'x100' and then another is probably 100'x100' 

It doesn't drift much in those areas due to the fact we live on top a hill but there is still some snow that needs to be moved.

Also if I get it a jam I have two neighbors that have cabs track steers I could use in a pinch. 

I do plan on getting a skidsteer but it is probably a couple years out due to the fact that I want one with low hours and not all beat to h_ll.

What are your thoughts on this?

I am looking at getting the Meyer 60" blade and a 3500 Warn Provantage winch.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I'd stay with the 60" blade,
I know nothing of the Meyer blade, I run moose stuff my self but love the looks of boss atv plows but they are pricey.

Chains and weight make a huge difference.

Good luck


----------

